# Fairy Tail: Video Game Petition For CC2 And Namco Bandai Games



## The Uchiha Sasuke (Aug 5, 2014)

A petition to requrst a fairy tail game. What do you all think about this?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 5, 2014)

Petitions never work with games.

Konami owns FT game licence I believe.

And Namco owns rights to make Shounen Jump games so I doubt they can make a game based on a manga from a rival company.

FT sucks.


----------



## Atlas (Aug 5, 2014)

Is there a petition I can sign for there to be no ft games?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 5, 2014)

i'd rather have a rave game instead


----------



## Katou (Aug 5, 2014)

The World needs a Melty Blood Remake (PS4/3 VERSION) ~


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 5, 2014)

We need a Fate unlimited Codes remake on PS4 like GGXRD..and Melty Blood too ofc


----------



## Katou (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes. . Dem Fighting games + Takeuchi arts on CG is awesome


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2014)

No

Fuck off

Fairy Tail sucks ass worse than Naruto

etc


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 5, 2014)

Is it: 

A) A Hentai game?
B) An Xtreme Volleyball-esque game?
C) Honest to God decent JRPG?
D) None of the above?

If it's D than don't bother.. Shonnen fighting games have been sucking for a while..


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 5, 2014)

Konami owns Fairy Tail. It will go nowhere.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 5, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Konami owns Fairy Tail. I will go nowhere.



They do? This is news to me..


----------



## Monna (Aug 5, 2014)

Fuck Fairy Tail.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 6, 2014)

Khris said:


> They do? This is news to me..



Sunday vs Magazine


Pretty much just like how BN owns Naruto, DBZ, One Piece and most of Shonen Jump, except for Nisekoi...that's also Konami or at least partially with the new VN coming out.


----------

